# Engineering Explained visits Mobile Eye in Jerusalem



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm a big fan of Engineering Explained and I trust their objectivity. However keep in mind this video is sponsored by Mobile Eye.

Enjoy!


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Redundancy and washers for cameras. Sounds much better than Tesla.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I was surprised to hear that some of the Mobile Eye hardware in cars is phoning home with driving details. Very much like Tesla's approach.


----------



## FSD DRVR (8 mo ago)

francoisp said:


> I'm a big fan of Engineering Explained and I trust their objectivity. However keep in mind this video is sponsored by Mobile Eye.
> 
> Enjoy!


Mobileye's vehicle looks like the experiments with self-driving cars in the 1990's with sensors hanging off everywhere and the trunk full of computers leaing zero cargo space. I'm not seeing a threat to Tesla based on the huge additional sensor cost and the fact Tesla will soon have the only generalized solution to autonomy that can work anywhere without the need for pre-mapped roads.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

FSD DRVR said:


> Mobileye's vehicle looks like the experiments with self-driving cars in the 1990's with sensors hanging off everywhere and the trunk full of computers leaing zero cargo space. I'm not seeing a threat to Tesla based on the huge additional sensor cost and the fact Tesla will soon have the only generalized solution to autonomy that can work anywhere without the need for pre-mapped roads.


🤔 The video shows that the car's ADAS is performing at a level Elon Musk can only dream about. Yeah the hardware is bulky but prototypes are often that way until they aren't. Lidars, like the ones that Cepton supplies GM, are selling for a couple of hundred dollars. Considering the $15k that Tesla charges for its FSD, that buys a lot of lidars and radars.

I'm currently driving through Sicily and I was telling my wife that Tesla's FSD will never work here because city traffic is just too chaotic and dense. After watching the Mobileye video I'm thinking that this ADAS might be able to do it because it can adapt to its environment as demonstrated by the "merging scenario" we saw in the video.

Your characterization of "pre-mapped data" is a bit misleading in my opinion. Mobileye is using crowdsourcing to build a knowledge base of driving behaviors that supplement its ADAS rules. In a way that's no different from you and I remembering and incorporating certain aspects of a given drive. Even Tesla says it wants to use crowdsourcing to build a knowledge base of potholes. Waze uses crowdsourcing to identify speed cameras, police traps, accidents. I wouldn't call any of this pre-mapped data.


----------



## FSD DRVR (8 mo ago)

francoisp said:


> 🤔 The video shows that the car's ADAS is performing at a level Elon Musk can only dream about. Yeah the hardware is bulky but prototypes are often that way until they aren't. Lidars, like the ones that Cepton supplies GM, are selling for a couple of hundred dollars. Considering the $15k that Tesla charges for its FSD, that buys a lot of lidars and radars.
> 
> I'm currently driving through Sicily and I was telling my wife that Tesla's FSD will never work here because city traffic is just too chaotic and dense. After watching the Mobileye video I'm thinking that this ADAS might be able to do it because it can adapt to its environment as demonstrated by the "merging scenario" we saw in the video.
> 
> Your characterization of "pre-mapped data" is a bit misleading in my opinion. Mobileye is using crowdsourcing to build a knowledge base of driving behaviors that supplement its ADAS rules. In a way that's no different from you and I remembering and incorporating certain aspects of a given drive. Even Tesla says it wants to use crowdsourcing to build a knowledge base of potholes. Waze uses crowdsourcing to identify speed cameras, police traps, accidents. I wouldn't call any of this pre-mapped data.


To my knowledge, LIDAR only works on pre-mapped roads by using 3-D generated environments. Please explain to me if I am wrong. If I'm right, please explain how this is not a limiting factor given roads change whenever there is construction (if only temporarily during the action construction) and how this allows it to "adapt to its environment"?

You also say "Mobileye is using crowdsourcing to build a knowledge base of driving behaviors". Yet they don't have nearly the knowledge base that Tesla has from it's own fleet of cars since driving data for training purposes is collected from all it's car whether FSD subscribed or not, and whether it's car is being driven on FSD or not. I agree data wins, and Tesla has the data.

I respect your opinion, but I have first-hand experience with FSD and only a Mobileye sponsored video to support their side.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FSD DRVR said:


> To my knowledge, LIDAR only works on pre-mapped roads by using 3-D generated environments. Please explain to me if I am wrong.


There's no reason for that to be the case. I'm sure many implementations try to map the lidar points to a virtual map, but there's no reason why you couldn't use that data in the same way Tesla does, and just operate directly on the world-view that lidar provides.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

FSD DRVR said:


> You also say "Mobileye is using crowdsourcing to build a knowledge base of driving behaviors". Yet they don't have nearly the knowledge base that Tesla has from it's own fleet of cars since driving data for training purposes is collected from all it's car whether FSD subscribed or not, and whether it's car is being driven on FSD or not. I agree data wins, and Tesla has the data.


I remember reading that Google developed a virtual road system to throw test scenarios at its ADAS. Just to say that there are different ways to develop an ADAS. That said, the video does mention that Mobileye gets a massive amount of data from cars carrying its equipment.


----------



## FSD DRVR (8 mo ago)

We'll all know soon enough (maybe 1-5 years) who will win the autonomous software race. The winner will either be Tesla's general artificial intelligence (neural network) processing via 8 cameras, or Mobileye or similar system relying on numerous sophisticated sensor types. And because the two approaches are so different, it would seem that the loser will be devastatingly behind the winner rather than a close 1-2 finish.


----------

